# Episiotomy Repair



## sheria218@gmail.com (Jun 21, 2016)

Patient is 2 months post partum and now has pain and is requiring surgical repair.  
What would the CPT code be or repair 2 months later?


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jun 24, 2016)

Look at the repair codes. there are simple, intermediate, and complex repair codes starting with CPT 12001


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 24, 2016)

59300 Episiotomy or vaginal repair, by other than attending 
If its done by attending physician no need to code since its a part of procedure.


----------

